# Bluebird fork - repairable or no?



## barracuda (Dec 4, 2013)

Catfish offered this elgin fork for sale several times now. It looks pretty bad. Is it possible to do anything with it? Is there someone who can make this a real fork again? Or is it just one of those "broken forever but too rare to throw away" items I'm sure many people have hanging around?

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?41223-For-Sale-!!!-Elgin-Bluebird






I hope this this question isn't out of line, no disrespect intended, but I could really use the fork for a Skylark project. I've been idly looking for one for about ten years or so.


----------



## bike (Dec 5, 2013)

*Bet JOHN*

could fix it! Consider it a challenge to improve your ironworking skills!


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 5, 2013)

anything can be fixed with time and money,  the problem would be if its stable to ride on I would say NO.

Nick.


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2013)

I think the thing to do would be cut off the lower sections, and weld them on to another Westfield fork.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 5, 2013)

What I want to know is what the hell happened to this thing?!?!?  How could any bluebird piece end up so mutilated?  I'd say its value is more as a conversation piece, but if the crown and legs are the same as a typical westfield fork then its a relatively easy fix.


----------



## rockabillyjay (Dec 5, 2013)

I considered buying it just to fix it....


----------



## John (Dec 5, 2013)

I considered trying to trade something for it but Catfish has everything already. Plus making the rest of the bike would be a challenge.


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2013)

Fork is SOLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2013)

John said:


> I considered trying to trade something for it but Catfish has everything already. Plus making the rest of the bike would be a challenge.




John,   That's not true. There are a few things I don't have....... Just a few. 

    Catfish


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 5, 2013)

I would bring that to someone who builds quality bicycle frames. You don't want just a shop welder; that's going to take a more delicate and careful touch. A guy who builds/repairs good quality, steel bicycle frames may be able to help you.


----------



## John (Dec 5, 2013)

catfish said:


> John,   That's not true. There are a few things I don't have....... Just a few.
> 
> Catfish




What is the Catfish bicycle bucket list consist of?


----------



## barracuda (Dec 5, 2013)

I looked over catfish's want list before giving in for cash. Nothing jumped out at me that I owned, sadly. 



bikewhorder said:


> ...if the crown and legs are the same as a typical westfield fork then its a relatively easy fix.




These fork legs look markedly different from any other Westfield/Elgin forks, though, especially in the upper leg. 

http://thecabe.com/arc/prewarballoon/Elgin Skylark/Elgin-Skylark-fork-side.jpg

The only one that comes close in sweep is a twinbar fork, and even that isn't quite right, right? Anyone seen both side by side?

I'm buying the thing anyway. I don't see much choice in the matter if I ever want half a shot at putting two wheels down. I'll find out if fortune favors the bold even in the sixty-five dollar range. 

Any other suggestions toward repair would be most welcome.


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2013)

John said:


> What is the Catfish bicycle bucket list consist of?




41 Willys 

37 Knuckle

48 Pan


----------

